# Internet Connection Problem



## libertyc (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so if I've asked an already-answered question, please direct me to the right thread. Thanks.

I have a Premiere XL connected wirelessly to my Linksys Wireless N router via the TiVo Wireless N Network Adapter. My router is connected to the Internet via a cable modem. 

Things worked reasonably well to start, but lately I have been getting the "TiVo not connected to the Internet" message on a regular basis. Sometimes it seems to recover and find the connection after a few minutes, but last night it didn't. I've tried unplugging and replugging the adapter and also restarting the TiVo, but still no go. I know my wireless connection is working because other PCs I have wirelessly connected still work fine when TiVo gives me this message.

Any ideas or suggestions on what's going on here?

Thanks for the help


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is it geting a strong signal? Try moving the adpater up higher.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

I get that and my TiVo is wired. It's rare, but I get it. It's odd because if I force a connection to the TiVo service, it connects fine. I just figured it was just another bug of the HD UI.

Course, it's only happened a couple of times and a reboot always fixes it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mamoth said:


> I get that and my TiVo is wired. It's rare, but I get it. It's odd because if I force a connection to the TiVo service, it connects fine. I just figured it was just another bug of the HD UI.
> 
> Course, it's only happened a couple of times and a reboot always fixes it.


I have not seen this on any of my Premieres when wired or the few times I have used them wirelessly.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a Premiere that is hardwired directly to my gigabit switch that experiences this issue every so often. I have had my new TiVo Premiere for about a week and have seen this about 6 times over several days. Similarly, it comes back on its own; I have not had to reboot to recover yet, although when it happens and I am browsing my recorded shows list, it kicks to the main HDUI TiVo screen which is rather annoying. It should be more graceful and recover at the same location you are navigating. Also testing the TiVo connection is successful. Not sure if this is a real TiVo bug in the HDUI or real network connectivity issues between our units and their services providing the online content for the Discovery Bar and other items.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Ive been getting this lately late at night - I'm wired and my connection seems fine when its happening.
-Shaown


----------



## jmil_draws (Oct 28, 2010)

I've got my premiere wired to a router that is wirelessly bridged to my main router. I got it in July and it was working great until about 2 weeks ago. Now it seems that every time I switch to a new menu screen the connection goes off and on. The Netflix and YouTube Icons also keep disappearing from the "My Shows" list. It's driving me crazy, I'm about to call customer service.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I was having this problem sometime with my hardwired connection. I looked at the logs on my router and found that the tivo was never asking to renew the DHCP lease. I reconfigured the tivo to have a static IP and haven't seen the network problems since then.


----------



## AshleyKMclean (Nov 2, 2010)

I am new to this forum and Im asking you guys to help me how to fix pc when it is a victim of software genuine counterfeit...please please do help me...It really hangs my pc...


----------



## sts1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I went round and round with TiVo over the last week regarding this problem. First, I was told that there was a problem with TiVO servers that would be fixed shortly. Then, the problem was my wireless adapter, even though the unit had connected with no problem before and no changes had occurred to my network. Then I was told that perhaps ports were not open. Of course, that didn't account for the connection my series 3 unit made with no problem, or, again, the fact that there had been no changes to my network. 

I had various error messages from "can't connect to Tivo Servers" to "no internet connection". Or, the new software would start loading and then lose the connection.

Finally, I ran a 10 Base T cable through the house and connected it to the Series 4 directly and the new software loaded. I had to restart several times and the unit now works, and the data/guide is refreshed.

It seems like the HD menu is moving slower than before this update--and is freezing while moving through the playlist, finding new shows to record, or moving to the screen with detailed information regarding a particular show. The Discovery Bar also has not filled in.

I'm hoping this will resolve itself over the next few days--otherwise, I'll go back to the SD menus.


----------



## Claire199 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm also new to the forum. I have the same set-up as OP (Premiere XL w/ N adapter) also with a healthy internet signal. Have tried rebooting the adapter and Tivo as well. My tivo has never connected/downloaded on its own. Any success downloading has been when I initiated a connection (approx. five instances out of 30 or more attempts). I have received various error codes including n13, n07, n17, n11. I have attempted my connections at odd hours, suggested by Tivo Cust. Service, such as 3 a.m. ET to 9 a.m. ET. Like OP, regarding failures to connect, sometimes it progresses to "downloading" and sometimes not.

VOD pages didn't show up at all until a couple of days ago, and is very slow. I am using the classic interface. Of course, it would be rather silly to try and download a movie at this juncture.

I am seriously considering returning the Tivo. We have 2 other dvrs with our cable company. They are moxi which has a very nice interface, as nice as tivos, but the rented ones have only 12 hd hours and Charter is phasing them out. One of ours was replaced w/a motorola, which was substandard but did have 40 hd hours. We replaced the motorola with Tivo and it is in our family room where we really need space, whereas the rented moxis are in our bedrooms where we don't. 

We could buy a dvr from Moxi with 75 hours hd (and buy mates as well) with some lesser internet availability (compared to tivo). If Tivos don't really download content from the internet, or if they are so sketchy with that technology, I would prefer moxi and could use the blockbuster within a mile of our house. It is only for our family room t.v.

My family - We are big consumers of electronics but we are not tech savvy, although I'd say we are at least in the average range. Ease-of-use is a high priority for us. We have iphones, ipad, macbooks, kindles, etc. I will say definitively that had I known Tivo would take this much time and aggravation, we would never have bought one. We previously had series 1 and 2 tivos but long ago switched to charter as we went hd. Those first ones were so easy to use.

Also, the moxis have 3 HD tuners! So I'm curious if others are as disillusioned as we are.


----------



## Claire199 (Dec 3, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

*Yay!* It all works now! What else can I say? I guess it was a Tivo problem. We didn't do anything we hadn't tried before.

It's been working for about three days. We have even downloaded an Amazon HD VOD. Took two days to download (we have 25 Mbps) but we have 30 days to watch it, so that's fine. So, we have all the pages and menus and are receiving our auto scheduled downloads. Yay! Merry Christmas to you! Hope your tivos are working now.


----------



## sts1 (Jan 2, 2009)

So I downloaded the software update using a hardwire connection to the router. The tivo worked fine for a little while and then the same problem popped up. It seems to come and go.

I know this isn't a port issue because the other tivos in the house are working fine over the same connection.

I've tried unplugging the adapter, I've tried moving the adapter.

Next may be the static address.

I sure do wish this would stop happening.


----------



## sts1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm still losing connections regularly with the premiere xl.

I assume that the ports aren't the problem, since the Series 3 connects without incident.

The Premiere connects sometimes through a manual connect/"connect to the tivo service now" but most of the time, that doesn't work either!

I'm wondering if this is a problem with the "N" adapter.


----------



## hermantf (Dec 31, 2010)

I am having the same problem, but with 2 Tivo Premier's with wireless n adapters. Both have stopped connecting to the internet. I get different error messages. Sometimes I get a "bad gateway" error. Other times I get that the Tivo site is down and to try again later.

I have a strong signal. I have reset both n adapters several times and the set up goes smoothly. I've rebooted everything. My wireless router seems to be working fine, yet the Tivo's won't connect.

Does anyone have any insight on what's going on or on how to solve this?

Thanks


----------



## myblubu (Nov 23, 2008)

Any update on this problem being fixed???

I've had my Premire for about a couple months and just started noticing the "no network connection" error over the last few days. I noticed the problem when viewing my recorded programs menu and trying to select a program to play, I'd get the error and a 'try again later' message. After a little while, the problem would just go away. Today its happening all the time (error, then finds connection for a few seconds then error again, repeating over and over...)

My Premire is connected to my router via a wired connection (NOT wireless). My network shows it connected and its assigned a static IP address.

This problem is very annoying, does anyone know if there is a fix for this problem?


----------



## ragingfish (Jul 3, 2004)

myblubu said:


> Any update on this problem being fixed???
> 
> I've had my Premire for about a couple months and just started noticing the "no network connection" error over the last few days. I noticed the problem when viewing my recorded programs menu and trying to select a program to play, I'd get the error and a 'try again later' message. After a little while, the problem would just go away. Today its happening all the time (error, then finds connection for a few seconds then error again, repeating over and over...)
> 
> ...


Same here!

Wired connection, had my premiere for months now never had a problem!

All of a sudden I can't do ANYTHING because it keeps losing its connection. Tried rebooting, changing network cables, nothing works.

This is freaking ANNOYING!!!!


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

My Tivo is having trouble maintaing a connection this evening... It does say a scheduled software update (here comes 14.7) is pending at 2am.

Think these two things are connected? Who else who just recently (today?) started having trouble is "pending software update" ?


----------



## jrnewquist (Dec 5, 2003)

Mine, too (wired ethernet, DHCP). Did a manual restart, and no help. Hmm.


----------



## mhl (Jan 8, 2011)

It's snowing outside, and my whole family has the flu, so it seemed like a great evening for us to sit back on the couch and watch a movie. Unfortunately, our TIVO Premiere has let us down. It came up with the same "No network connection" message. I did the following: (a) tried testing the network connection -- which worked fine; (b) restarted the TIVO; (c) plugged the (hardwired) LAN cable into my laptop to verify that the LAN does work; (d) told the TIVO to reconnect with the TIVO service. On (d) it hung "preparing the connection" for a long time and eventually did go through the entire connection/load sequence. So the network connection definitely is fine.

However, we still can't watch a movie. When we go to "browse TV and Movies" it says "Network Connection Down". After than, when we go to "Find TV, movies, and videos" it shows exclamation marks next to most of all of the menu items. So it is definitely broken in some way.

This is most disappointing.


----------



## zentec (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine just started doing this tonight. It complains that my Tivo isn't connected to the network (it is) and doesn't have the Tivo Central top bar. Then it loads, but any menu changes gives a "No Connection" message.


----------



## mhl (Jan 8, 2011)

Following up on my post of a few minutes ago -- I discovered that the "Find TV, movies, and videos" stopped showing exclamation marks over a few minutes. And then I was able to select Netflix and start watching a Netflix movie. So whatever is wrong is intermittent, or only affecting the "Browse TV and Movies" feature, or something.


----------



## rmorton0573 (Mar 2, 2008)

tonight's Problem Lies with Tivo. It started happening on my premier so I called Tech Support and got a recording 3 times saying something like heavy call volumes and to call back later. So I called and selected "Purchase New Tivo" and spoke to a rep who advised that they were having some technical issues with the new premier update which caused an outage and it should be restored within 2 hours.


----------



## sircedric4 (Jan 8, 2011)

My Tivo Premiere, hardwired to the router just started doing this same thing this evening. I am hopeful that since this seems to be fairly epidemic right now that it isn't anything in my network.

I tried restarting the Tivo, replaced all my ethernet cables, and put it on a known working connection and still have the problem. (My living room has two ethernet cable connections to my router and the xbox works through both.) This is not a cable issue, and I have never had any problem with the Premiere and router till this evening.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

zentec said:


> Mine just started doing this tonight. It complains that my Tivo isn't connected to the network (it is) and doesn't have the Tivo Central top bar. Then it loads, but any menu changes gives a "No Connection" message.


Ditto. Just hooked up a new TP today and saw the same problem. My connection is wired, so it's not a wireless issue. I had previously set the IP address to a static one, which I do with all my boxes.

I had it six times in less than 10 minutes ... reboot solved nothing. The box is essentially unusable in the HDUI mode - I was getting "no network" error after almost every operation. During the 10 minutes, I noticed the blue internet activity light on the front panel, even though I could find no evidence of current activity or MRV transfer.

The only other thing worth noting is that this box is OTA only.

I wondered if this might be a hardware problem, but given that a lot of other people are having this (and others around the same time I did), maybe not.

I do have two other Premieres, but haven't run them in HDUI mode in months.


----------



## Kivo (Feb 20, 2003)

I just started experiencing this problem today. The status of my Tivo was "Pending Restart," which means I just got 14.7, but this problem happened before I rebooted. Today is the first time I've seen this and I've had the Tivo on a hardwired connection since the day it was released.

I haven't had any other problems related to my Internet connection other than with the Tivo.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just Did a "Pending Restart" for 14.7 software and now I am having Major Problems receiving Internet connection. Every time a Press the TIVO button it say's on Top of TIVO CENTRAL" No Internet Connection-Some features May Not Work" I'm using a "Direct Wired" connection Too!!!


----------



## DiverDownBrian (Jan 8, 2006)

One more having this problem ... Nothing new to add ... just sharing in the pain


----------



## phooker (Jan 8, 2011)

I have had a TIVO Premiere XL HD DVR for less than a week. We were going to watch a show we recorded to the DVR, but the unt said it came up with the "No network connection" message. I did the following: 1) tried testing the network connection -- which worked fine; 2) restarted the TIVO unit - hard reboot; 3) checked the hardwired LAN cable to verify that the NIC had a link; 4) Ran the TIVO Network check to reconnect with the TIVO service, which hung "preparing the connection" for a long time and eventually went through the entire connection with no problem. So the Internet connection is fine. 5) Still could not play a show from the DVR hard disk and still got the "No network connection" message. 6) After about 10 minutes, we were able to play the recorded show. ---------- Not sure why the DVR fails to play a locally recorded program. This sucks! ----------


----------



## DiverDownBrian (Jan 8, 2006)

I did the online chat support ... was told to switch the SD menus ... it seems to have resolved it ... this is what they had to say:

"Chad: Yes, it is currently a known issue that our TiVo engineers are working on a fix for. Try switching back to the HD interface and see if the message is still displayed. Please go to TiVo Central and then select Messages & Settings > Restart or Reset System > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus."


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

If you meant "switch to the SD menus and stay there", this would make the problem go away, but only because it's different code. The polling for network connection for most operations only happens in the HDUI.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

phooker said:


> ...5) Still could not play a show from the DVR hard disk and still got the "No network connection" message. 6) After about 10 minutes, we were able to play the recorded show. ---------- *Not sure why the DVR fails to play a locally recorded program*. This sucks! ----------


I was also having the "no network connection" error.

But FYI for the future... If you highlight a show and hit the remote's "play" button (not "select"), it will play even without network connection.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been having the same exact problem. I had a Series 2 for over 6 years & never had a problem with it. It finally died & I bought a new Tivo Premiere the end of November 2011. It worked fine for about a month then it started having problems connecting to the Tvio Service. I've spoken with at least 9 different agents & only 4 of the were helpful I have gone through all the troubleshooting solutions, I have a brand new router which does not have any firewall or security settings which would affect the Tivo, I have checked my Tivo's network settings, I have restarted both the router AND the Tivo, I have checked with my cable company, I have had my modem checked, I have no problems using the internet on my desktop AND my smartphone(via WiFi), I can access my Tivo through my Tivo desktop on my computer, my router can see my Tivo in its client list, I checked to make sure there weren't any blocked ports, I called my ISP & they said they don't block any IP addresses(they're basically plug & play), I finally took the Tivo back Sunday(Jan 8, 2012) to Best Buy & swapped it for a new one. Hooked it up, tried to connect & started having the same problem all over again. It finally connected, downloaded the programming guide. It said it wouldn't have to connect again until Tuesday(today). It did a connection & said the Tivo needed to restart for a service update. As soon as the Tvio restarted, it said the programming info had run out & wouldn't record shows, do updates, etc.... until the Tivo connected to the service. I just got the connection working & got my program info back. I just joined this forum today & already it's been an incredible help because it's proven to me that it's not my fault & that I'm not crazy.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

With the 14.9.2 update there is an erroneous message that gets generated saying program info has run out. Ignore it. If you bring up the guide and skip through days you'll see you have guide data just fine.

TiVo connects every day to get guide data. You would have noticed something if there was a problem.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

Problem was the info totally was gone. Every channel said "No info available" which threw me for a loop since I had programming up through thru Jan 21st less than an hour ago. I couldn't find any shows movies, etc...


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

So here we go again. Same old problem, 2 months later. Can't get the Tivo to connect to the service. It hasn't connected since February 29. I've tried rebooting the Tivo without the ethernet plugged in, tried unplugging the Tivo, tried resetting the modem & the router, tried changing the network settings, there aren't any blocked ports, it's not on my ISP end, etc..... I can log in to my Tivo account & see what's on my To-Do-List, I can access my Tivo from my Tivo Desktop, there's no problems connecting my computer to the internet, but I'm still getting the same can't connect problem. Haven't had this problem since January so I'm again confused. Normally, I'd just contact Tivo but the last time this problem happened, they told me "There are no outages on our end that would cause this and all of our other customers are able to connect without this error, so the problem is in your network connection somewhere, we just need to figure out where.". I figure they'll just tell me the same thing again & claim it's my fault. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Just in case you have not, give your TiVo (and everything else on your home network that doesn't travel) a fixed IP address.

Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tried it. I did the diagnostic test that one of the Tivo techs told me to do but I don't know what exactly I was supposed to be looking for. Took a screen shot of what showed up. It's weird though because I can log into my Tivo.com account & see what's on "My Shows" AND what's coming up on my To-Do list from the website.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been reading some other threads & was wondering/ If I do the Clear Program information & To-do list, will this help me connect to the Tivo service? I know for a fact it's not my home network for several reasons: #1, this thread & several others proves it's not just an isolated incident on my part despite being told "There are no outages on our end that would cause this and all of our other customers are able to connect without this error, so the problem is in your network connection somewhere, we just need to figure out where.". #2: I can connect to the internet with no problems, I've tested the internet connection on the Tivo successfully, #3: this the SECOND Tivo Premiere I've had that has this exact same problem. I don't dare run the Guided setup either.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup, two months later & the problem's back. Nothing's changed on my end. No firewalls, no blocked ports, etc...... I keep getting N13's, N12's, N15's & N14's each time. My Tivo hasn't made a successful connection since May 11th. My program info is set to run out at 7pm tomorrow. I keep getting the run around from Tivo. Anyone have any suggestions that haven't already been posted?


----------



## indoposting (May 23, 2012)

Yes, same problem with me! The images also bad!


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Has Tivo ever considered that maybe your wireless adapter is faulty? Have they offered to replace it? If not, I'd call and ask. Its the least they could do since you've been through so much grief over this.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't have a wireless adapter. My Tivo is hardwired.


----------



## bernaise (Feb 27, 2004)

I too have had this issue for a couple of months and have tried everything including a full Clear and Delete. The only thing that got my TiVo Premiere back to working is the Wireless G TiVo dongle. Of course now MRS is out of the question, but everything else seems to work. My TiVos are all hard wired and I opened a case with TiVo Customer Support. The one thing I notice and haven't heard anyone mention, is that the light on both the ethernet port on the TiVo and on the router just constantly and rapidly blink, even if the box is rebooting. I Have tried multiple cables and moved it to where another Premiere is working fine and it just seems to follow only that box. I thought it was hardware related until the TiVo support guy told me that it was a known issue without a fix at the moment. I have had this issue since getting the 20.2 software update.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

The only conclusion I can come up with since a number of us have all encountered this problem is that it is actually a hardware problem with the Tivo Premieres. Maybe a faulty network card or something. This is the second Premiere I've had since November that has the exact same problem. I'm not a math whiz but the odds that it's just a fluke seem pretty unlikely.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

they are also having a problem at tivo http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9111037#post9111037


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is really getting annoying. Same problem. I've been without my Tivo since May, Tivo CS is not even trying to help with this problem. I'm done all the troubleshooting, replaced all the cables/wires possible, called both my router manufacturer & my cable company to determine it wasn't on their ends, I don't have a wireless router, all my computers plus my Tivo are hardwired into my router, I've tried plugging the Tivo directly into the modem, I even went to a friend's house who has a completely different cable system & tested the units(yes plural), etc.... I've done everything possible to fix/find out this problem & nothing.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

babyangel2000 said:


> This is really getting annoying. Same problem. I've been without my Tivo since May, Tivo CS is not even trying to help with this problem. I'm done all the troubleshooting, replaced all the cables/wires possible, called both my router manufacturer & my cable company to determine it wasn't on their ends, I don't have a wireless router, all my computers plus my Tivo are hardwired into my router, I've tried plugging the Tivo directly into the modem, I even went to a friend's house who has a completely different cable system & tested the units(yes plural), etc.... I've done everything possible to fix/find out this problem & nothing.


Did you go to the friend's house and borrow their network with the first Premiere and then return there later with the one you got in exchange for that first one, or do you have more than one?

More than one Premiere,that is, not more than one friend.


----------



## babyangel2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

I only have 1 Premiere but this is the 4th one that's given me this problem. First one(got it at Best Buy) worked for about a month, took it back to Best Buy & exchanged it for another one at the request of Tivo, second one worked for about 3 months straight, gave me trouble, Tivo had me send it to them, they sent me a refurb, it got here & was DOA, sent it back & just got the 4th this week. Hooked it up, it wouldn't get account status or anything. Tested the first 2 at my friend's house, neither of which connected(She has Charter, I have Cablevision), didn't even get a chance with the third one since it was dead.


----------

